
Ask HN: Favorite frameworks for web development? - king_kerr
I&#x27;ve done projects in both Rails and Django and now I&#x27;m currently working with Flask and I like it a lot more. Interested to see people&#x27;s thoughts...
======
rwieruch
Since I am developing on a daily basis with React, it is obviously my favorite
choice. It is not a framework, but a view layer library. However, by only
using the view layer you can already build frontend applications.

The ecosystem around React is huge. But you don't have to use anything to
build an application with React. [0] For instance, most people try too early
to use a state management library. But you don't have to use it from the start
[1], because React comes with its own internal state management. It makes
sense to learn the React fundamentals first and build your own application
with it [2] before you dive deeper into the ecosystem [3].

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/reasons-why-i-moved-from-
angular...](https://www.robinwieruch.de/reasons-why-i-moved-from-angular-to-
react/)

\- [1] [https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/you-might-not-need-redux-
be4...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/you-might-not-need-redux-be46360cf367)

\- [2] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-
react/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-learn-react/)

\- [3] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

------
trcollinson
I personally still love Rails. Especially with Rails 5.1 I find it has what I
need. I haven't had any of the scaling and performance issues some people
mention in other threads. It's a fantastic environment for a developer.

~~~
gls2ro
The same for me. I do different freelancing projects. Most of them in the
direction of culture transformation for technical teams and I still use Rails
as the go-to framework for any tool that I need in those projects.

Reasons: \- I already know Rails so there is no learning curve

\- It takes care (alone or with gems) of security, user management, routing
... with very few configuration details

\- I can still deploy it quickly on one single droplet with capistrano

Recently I started to learn Vue.js and I think - for me - they will make a
great combination for the web apps that I need.

------
haidrali
I think Rails is complete web framework, you don't need front end framework if
you are using turbolink also with introduction of action cable you don't need
3rd party libraries for streaming features i.e. notifications, chats, etc. For
me the biggest plus of working in rails is its community huge and powerful.

I have worked in Django (6 months) as well but not as much as I have worked in
rails (3 years)

Thanks

------
dirktheman
I like working with Laravel. It takes a more Rails-like approach to PHP and I
think it's a good step forward in advancing the proper use of PHP. An added
bonus is that it's much easier finding people who know PHP than it is finding
Ruby-people, at least here in The Netherlands.

------
carlmungz
Mithril ([https://mithril.js.org](https://mithril.js.org)) is my choice. It's
React-like but very simple (10 minutes to learn about components, routing and
XHR) and has a smaller footprint.

~~~
brlewis
Seconded. I actually like Mithril streams better than Flux for loose coupling
of components. [http://brlewis.github.io/2017/brlewis-
rollup/](http://brlewis.github.io/2017/brlewis-rollup/)

------
Slaul
I'm working through a vue.js course on udemy and I'm really enjoying it so
far. I've worked with Django, flask, and spring boot in the past. I can't say
for sure yet if Vue is my favorite, but I have good feelings about it.

~~~
king_kerr
Good stuff. Never used Vue and I didn't know Udacity had a course on it. I'll
have to look into that. Was going to try Node.Js as well.

~~~
king_kerr
* Udemy

------
sharmi
Django, because it does the job very well, has plenty of libraries/plugins to
do what I would need, I could reuse all the scaffolding knowledge from using
django in previous projects and focus on what's important. It is fast enough
for my usecases.

For others, it could be rails, phoenix, flask etc. In case of a shippable
product, time to market is very important, both to validate your product and
boost your own morale and confidence.

~~~
king_kerr
Great points! I preferred Django over Rails honestly.

------
EnderMB
It's an unpopular one in most circles, but I'm still a huge fan of ASP.NET
MVC. C# is a fantastic language, and the .NET framework allows me to do nearly
everything I wish to do.

I also quite like Django, but I am tempted to pick up Flask at some point and
use it in anger, as I've only toyed with it in the past.

------
odonnellryan
I work with Flask and Django mostly, and help with a bunch of PHP frameworks.
I like Flask for most projects.

Django has cool libraries like django-rest-framework but, after reading the
source, I just get a better feeling from Flask.

I haven't hit many bugs in either, so from an in-practice perspective both
should be fine.

